# Chicken wraps



## peterCooper (May 19, 2006)

Saw some 'restaurant quality' chicken breats in Sam's Club the other day. 

Ingredients
=======
<ul>4 boneless skinned chicken breasts
4 tbsp lime juice
1 tsp hot Mojjo spice
1/2 tsp fresh chopped garlic (I use polanders but the real thing is better)
Black pepper to taste
1/2 lb Edam cheese (also from Sam's Club at half the price)
a bunch of flour tortilla's. [/list]

Marinade the chicken breasts in the Mojjo, lime juice, black pepper and 
garlic. 
Cover and leave for the day in the refrigerator.
Slice the Edam into carrot stick shapes (maybe 1/4th or 1/8th inch cross 
section)

Grill the chicken outside on the barbie (the cooking thing, not the doll)
for the last five minutes or so put the tortilla's in foil on the cool part of 
the barbie.





Slice the chicken fajita style and fill the tortilla with equal parts of chicken 
and edam sticks. 
Wrap and place in a pan on the coolest part of the barbie for the edam to 
melt (and to keep everything warm while you do all the others)
Serve with a green salad and lots of Murray River Reserve.

*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## Funky Fish (May 19, 2006)

Sounds awesome, Peter - thanks for sharing!


----------

